# 2012 Brute Wheel Spacers



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

I've got a friend who just did 2" bracket lift on a '12 BF 750 and with the 28" outlaws, shocks are too close to tires with factory offset wheels. 

Anyone know where to get wheel spacers to accommodate the tabs on the hubs? Looked around and couldn't find much. 

Another option would be wheels that have a different offset to bring them out some. I know people have ran into this. What was your solution, what are you running? Do the ebay spacers fit with the tabs?


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Running the search option would be a good start.

I kid. I'm the goober with the '12 and the spacing issues. Searched several forums and there's no definitive solution. Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I put 2 inch spacers in mine and got them from super atv.


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

duckincrazy92 said:


> I put 2 inch spacers in mine and got them from super atv.



And they fit around or over the male tabs on the hubs?


----------



## Oopsdiditagain (Apr 29, 2013)

I put 1.5 spacers from atv engineering from eBay on my '13. Work fine and have really good customer service.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Oopsdiditagain said:


> I put 1.5 spacers from atv engineering from eBay on my '13. Work fine and have really good customer service.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

battledonkey said:


> And they fit around or over the male tabs on the hubs?


I think mine fit around.


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

I was running a full set of 1.5" all the way around on my 2012 brute from highlifter and had no issues from them.


----------



## bruteforce_ttu (Jul 5, 2012)

Got 1.5" wheel spacers from Sixity. Work great.


----------

